# Cheap fertilizer? -- dog food -- Let me know -- Outdoor only



## Mr. Potato Head (Apr 2, 2005)

I've heard that who grows the best tomatoes  in my area -- also can grow best herb? My neighbor grows tomatoes so big they could feed a small country -- he uses dog chow and also puts diapers in bottom of hole to retain water -- I'm not too sure about diaper -- don't drown the tap root, but chow?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 3, 2005)

I've heard of that for tomatoe growing..........dog food provides alot of protein. But plant food is MUCH better. But diapers? I don't want to be smoking 'shit weed'!!! LMAO


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 3, 2005)

***??? why don't you just stick to the basic nutes? I ain't gonna feed my babies dog food or diaper-shit.

greetz


----------



## notthecops (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm not recomending you grow that way.........but if you do............add some broken up cardboard, and beleive it or not...........Kellogg's Corn Flakes.  I know this works on tomatoe plants, but not weed.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Mmm - oh, man - I`m not even touching this one...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

hahahaha, too grose to even think about it 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

LOL! Well, actually, a clean dry diaper to hold the water may not be an altogether bad idea...but I`d think it might promote root rot - and thats no good - so its six of one & half a dozen of the other...


----------



## Mr Big Bud (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Guys.....
I've pulled off a few decent crops in doors, but I seem to end up bining loads of viable cuttings, this as you might understand is heart breaking... so what I would like to do is root these little fella's and send them off out some where nice where they can enjoy the summer...

can any one tell me the best way of giving the little guy's a decent chance...  when to plant them...  where to plant them... when to harvest... what nutrients to use e.g. do i plant them in a grow bag or in the ground? is there some thing they respond well to? and can I continue to plant them through the summer?   

Any coments would be greatly absorbed


----------



## notthecops (Apr 13, 2005)

That alot of questions!!! lol

Start a new post first.  No need to 'highjack' someone else topics.


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 13, 2005)

I hear some dog food is made from bone meal.  I dont grow outdoors, but I think some ppl like bone meal.  Its like plant food.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, it does contain bone meal, but more importantly, is the amount of protein that the plants seem to love!!


----------



## mikey (Apr 16, 2005)

well if its protein you are looking for you should go with catfood that has more than triple the protein in it.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

Thats another good thought! Thanks, Mikey.

I read yesterday re: the diaper thing - the polymers in the diaper material will hold up to 499 x`s their weight in water - so some people do tear diapers apart and put the fabric into the holes - this holds water to the roots in a dry spell. 

You can also go to WalMart or a hydro shop and just buy the polymer granules. Its the same as water crystals, I`d imagine.


----------



## Lil Squirt (Apr 23, 2005)

Diapers...wow who would have thought??    Guess if it works ..why not!


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (May 15, 2005)

Just an update -- my tomato growing neighbor forgot to tell me that he also uses epsom salts


----------

